

Cory Doctorow Gets Phished - dionidium
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/05/cory_doctorow_g.html

======
dionidium
I linked to Schneier because the original is down. Google's got a copy:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MLVTELI...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MLVTELIZP3UJ:www.locusmag.com/Perspectives/2010/05/cory-
doctorow-persistence-pays-
parasites/+http://www.locusmag.com/Perspectives/2010/05/cory-doctorow-
persistence-pays-parasites/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

------
ZeroGravitas
This is the same model I use for computer usability. That confusing printer
dialog might be navigable if you're experienced and paying attention, but it's
not stupid people that end up getting it wrong, it's just busy people with
more important things on their mind e.g. some important document that needs
printed. That's why it needs to be _dumbed down_ , because we're all dumb at
times.

